

GitHub now reporting “Everything operating normally.” - andyfleming
https://status.github.com/messages#1

======
andyfleming
I'm assuming either the attack has subsided or they've reasonably mitigated
the attack and are assuming it may continue indefinitely.

~~~
markgavalda
I guess it stopped. It's not easy/cheap to run a negative RoI DDoS campaign.
It's a good thing that they didn't achieve what they wanted (hopefully)
though. As CloudFlare and other mitigation services get more mainstream
hopefully these kind of attacks will stop or at least minimize. Though
unfortunately I know very well people with vested interest will come up with
other ideas to break sites/services.

